# Scale Model Cars: New $70 1:43 Audi Resin Models from Neo - RS 2, C3 200, B3 Cabrio, B3 Coupe, NSU



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're starting to do some background research for our 2009 Holiday Gift Guide and found some really interesting 1:43 resin models at EWA in New Jersey. Most of these show up as 'coming soon' so be aware they may be tardy for holiday gifts, but they're cool just the same and affordable for a resin-based model ($69.95). 
Neo seems to make many German offerings from the '80s and '90s. Amongst the Audis, we found RS 2 Avant models in several colors, a C3 100 sedan and 200 sedan, B3 90 Cabriolet, B3 Coupe quattro and vintage NSU 1200.
Check them out at EWA's website after the jump. Note: we did not include all color offerings in this post.
* Full Story *


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Scale Model Cars: New $70 1:43 Audi Resin Models from Neo - RS 2, C3 2 ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









hot!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Scale Model Cars: New $70 1:43 Audi Resin Models from Neo - RS 2, C3 2 ... (Boostin20v)*

werd...
I found mine minus the BBS's. Definitely know what I'm ordering myself for christmas


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Scale Model Cars: New $70 1:43 Audi Resin Models from Neo - RS 2, C3 2 ... (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_werd...
I found mine minus the BBS's. Definitely know what I'm ordering myself for christmas









Shop around. You can probably find a set of 1:43 BBSs with relative ease if you don't mind stripping them off another car.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Scale Model Cars: New $70 1:43 Audi Resin Models from Neo - RS 2, C3 2 ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Shop around. You can probably find a set of 1:43 BBSs with relative ease if you don't mind stripping them off another car.

that would be awesome...
what would be even better though would be to have all of that in 1:18








I really prefer 1:18, as most of my collection consists of them.


----------

